# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  طريقة تغيير تاتش سامسونج G360 كو برايم بالفيــــــديو

## zarif

*طريقة تغيير تاتش سامسونج G360 كو برايم بالفيــــــديو*  *فيديو انا عاملة للطريقة الصحيحة لتغيير تاتش سامسونج G360 كور برايم بدون اى مشاكل او كسر الشاشة* [YOUTUBE]ScgxRxBU1MA[/YOUTUBE]

----------

